# Stocking 36 gallon



## Iaml0st815 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just upgraded from a 15 gallon tank to a 36 gallon bow front tank. It's dimensions are 30"Lx15"Wx21"H. I currently have a young angelfish in the tank. While I'm waiting for my tank to finish cycling I've been researching what fish to add to my aquarium. I want to make sure I'm not having compatibility issues and/or overstocking.

Would these fish be good to stock my tank with?
-1 angelfish (the original one, not an additional one)
-1 dwarf gourami
-6 corydoras
-6 to 8 cardinal tetras

Thanks.


----------



## gingerael (Mar 5, 2011)

you need a pretty quick schooling fish to play keep away with the angelfish (and gourami if you choose to have one). I'd recommend going the route of having danios instead. also, I have to recommend staying clear of the dwarf gourami and would recommend a blue gourami as an alternative. you could probably get away with a pearl gourami too although they are a very peaceful gourami and may not do well with an angelfish either. I LOVE cory catfish and think they would be a great addition to any tank!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I would not recommend any gourami with the angelfish. I also wouldn't recommend danios. I think they're a bit too hyper and nippy and may stress out the angel. Lemon tetras, Pristella, Rummynose, Harlequin rasboras are some possibilities. Cardinals would look nice but may become a snack when the angel gets bigger. But it may work. Have a look through the fish profiles and see what catches your eye then read up on them to see if they would be a good fit with angelfish.

1 angelfish
6 cories
8-10 tetra of some sort (not neons)


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Angelfish are shoaling fish and should be kept in groups no less then 4. Angelfish are known to eat the smaller tetras, so I would with bigger bodied tetras like Black Skirt Tetras, ect. I would drop the gourami because a 36 gallon is about the minimum for Angelfishes and you don't want any territorial problems. Corys would also be fine.

My suggested stocking list
-4-5 Angel Fish
-6-10 Your choice of Tetra
-6 Corys
-6 Silver Hatchetfish


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Mmmmm....I wouldn't do more than a pair of angelfish in a 30" tank.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Your probably right but I thought they did poor solo. Are pairs easily established?


----------



## Iaml0st815 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, so how about:

1 Angelfish
8 Flame Tetras
6 Cories

and then should I go with the 6 hatchetfish, or no?

btw, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

ElectricBlueJackDempsey said:


> Your probably right but I thought they did poor solo. Are pairs easily established?


They're really hard to sex so it's kind of hit and miss if you just buy 2 and hope they will get along. Probably best to buy 6 or so young ones and wait for a pair to develop then rehome the rest. So ultimately I would keep no more than 2 in that size tank. I will say though, I know some people frown on keeping one angel but I have kept a single angel in a 37 gallon (similar dimensions to the OP's tank). I had originally bought 2 but one died. The one lone angel did just fine on it's own, was healthy, active, ate like a pig and she laid eggs regularly. I did ultimately move her to one of my 55 gallons (I sold the 37 gallon) and have added 3 more angels. So far no issues between them at all.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh wow, thanks for the information, jeaninel. and Hatchetfish will work great in your tank, so if you like them, go for it. It will add more activity to the top level of the tank.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've heard hatchets can be difficult to keep. What are people's experiences in keeping them?

I've also heard marbled hatcets are easier than the silvers.


----------



## gingerael (Mar 5, 2011)

I've found hatchet fish to be really easy to keep but that could be just me. I also agree that keeping only one angelfish would be a bad idea and you should have at least a pair. I find they actually do quite well as just a pair even if you are unsure of the sex.


----------

